# Battery Charging



## Hein510 (3/3/14)

Ok so I'm new to the whole taking batteries out and charging it thing, ego batteries are feeling a bit left out as they moved to backup!

So I found out my father in law has a 18650 charger, takes 1 single battery, now the problem was I've got a 18350 also and the charger can't adjust.

So I charged the 18650's and really wanted to charge the 18350. So I put it in there and measured the distance to the spring, saw the RSST steel drip tip and popped it in between the spring and the negative side of the 18350! Worked lika charm!

Now is there any problems with charging it like this or should I rather get another charger just for the 18350?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Ok so I'm new to the whole taking batteries out and charging it thing, ego batteries are feeling a bit left out as they moved to backup!
> 
> So I found out my father in law has a 18650 charger, takes 1 single battery, now the problem was I've got a 18350 also and the charger can't adjust.
> 
> ...



@Hein510, no problem charging it that way - just make sure the "spacer" between battery and spring makes good contact and thereby not risking any arcing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/4/14)

Hey guys,

Quick question, when purchasing and charging the purple efest batteries, should one charge it immediately when purchasing or should you run it down first then charge it?


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Quick question, when purchasing and charging the purple efest batteries, should one charge it immediately when purchasing or should you run it down first then charge it?


Don't think you need to run it down at all. They usually do not come fully charged, so I would charge them first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/14)

Mine were quite low out the box. At 3.6V
So I put it on charge straight away.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Quick question, when purchasing and charging the purple efest batteries, should one charge it immediately when purchasing or should you run it down first then charge it?



The advice given to me was charge first, although they do have a charge in them from factory. They do not build up memory so charging straight away shouldn't be a problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/4/14)

Thanks guys for all the input.

Good to know that when purchasing efest purple IMR batteries I can pop them on the charger straight away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (27/4/14)

Bit late here @BhavZ , new batteries are normally delivered at round about 40% charge. Reason being that manufacturers specify that batteries should be charged only to maximum 40% for long storage time and exactly the same applies if you want to store batteries for a long time, discharge them to 40%.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## BhavZ (27/4/14)

Perfect, thanks @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------

